# No Posters question



## bbjavelina (Jan 30, 2005)

If no one posts and the last thread gets deleted, what happens? Do the admins just delete the section?


----------



## hillr3 (Feb 28, 2011)

I think if there are no posts to a thread its deleted after a set period of time


----------

